# Merry Christmas!!!



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everybody!!!I hope everybody got what they wanted.I wanted a white Christmas and almost got one.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! I know I haven't posted much but I'm around! Hope everyone has a great and safe day!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Merry Xmas to all you Christians!

I survived xmas eve, just barely. My father didn't bring up anything uncomfortable, lucky him. My mom-well after an hour I was ready to pull my hair out. She has hearing aids but can't here. She's up to falling and breaking a bone 4 times a year but no one will tell her she must use a walker for balance. It's insane. But we had a nice meal from a Thai restaurant . Now xmas will be celebrated again with my sister who was in vegas. She should just call it NY's eve.

I'm really tired of parents telling me how much they love me and family sticks together . I'm sick of them telling me that they did not go to my nieces to be with me-even tho they hated going anyway and were glad to have the excuse. 

So that's my xmas. A mixed bag, LOL Thanks for listening-even for it's entertainment value.
CQ, how did your holiday/visitor situation go?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Mine went great lol we don't celebrate Christmas because my dad thinks it pagan


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hope everybody had a decent Christmas. We even had snow for the occasion!
Had to take the dogs for an evening walk to walk off the turkey torpor


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone! Karen, glad to hear you made it through without utter destruction. My youngest got me a chicken paper towel holder with a rooster on top! So cute I'll post pics later!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> Mine went great lol we don't celebrate Christmas because my dad thinks it pagan


There's an interesting excuse!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

My sis hade a Snow White Christmas she lives in Seattle


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had teeth pulled Friday,not all of them like I thought,I refused to be put asleep so it's spread out over several visits, (but the dental staff got to go home early because of it) and I told the kids to go to their respective in-laws.I felt bad yesterday because Dale is an only child of his father and he didn't have anywhere to go but I wasn't cooking and wasn't in the mood for entertaining.If I had known I would've cooked and Dale could've stayed awake and off the video games and I could watch them eat but too late now.Maybe we can do something for New Year's Eve.I still have most of a bottle of vodka we bought for last year,I have yet to make my first drink out of it.LOL Or get Arbor Mist Cherry wine,that doesn't last long and it's so yummy!!!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

My gift


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> There's an interesting excuse!


Hubbys dad wouldn't allow to celebrate Christmas when he was growing up. Has all kinds of comments as to why, but basically if God wanted us to he would have told us in the bible to do it. Ridiculous I know..one of the many reasons why he is alone....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Jesus is the reason for the season but people forget that.A friend got mad shopping and canceled their Christmas.I felt bad for her 12 y o daughter.Could you imagine going back to school and having your friends ask what you got for Christmas and have to tell them you got nothing?I'm hoping she changed her mind at least for the youngest.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's a shame that we teach our kids to expect things for someone else's birthday. I hate the commercialization .


----------

